# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Kaise Kahoo Ki Meri Jaan Ho Tum

## Try2StopME

Chalo.. Aaj main batatha hoon ki tum mere kya ho!!!! 

Mainney jo mangi... woh dua ho Tum 
Kare mujh ko jo roshan... Woh diya ho Tum 
Dil yeh kahe... Mera jiya ho Tum 
Kiya mainney jo mehsoos... Woh ehsaas ho Tum 
Mere honto ki pyaas ho Tum 
Mere bahon ki aas ho Tum 
Meri nazar ki talaash ho Tum 
Mere sitaron ki gardish ho Tum 
Meri zindagi ka karaar ho Tum 
Mainney jo chaha... Woh pyaar ho Tum 
Mere intezar ki rahat ho Tum 
Mere dil ki chaahat ho Tum 

""Tum ho to yeh duniya hai meri... Kaise kahoo ki meri Jaan ho Tum""

----------


## ahssas

nice yaar bohut khoob kahaa

----------


## Miss_Sweet

woooow greaaaaat!

----------


## friendlygal786

""Tum ho to yeh duniya hai meri... Kaise kahoo ki meri Jaan ho Tum""--lovely! :-)

----------


## Atlantic

....nicely expressed - superb!

----------


## RAHEN

its lovely...superb...v.nice...


Thanks 4 sharing...

----------


## Kainaat

Awesome thanks for sharing

----------


## Muzna

hmmmm its nice one  :Smile:

----------

